# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  [Hà Nôi -  Cần mua] Mua thanh trượt tròn phi 40-50

## len_ken

Như cầu chế cháo, em cần mua: thanh trượt tròn phi 40-50 và con trượt. 
Các cụ có hàng thì PM em với ạ.

----------

